# Quinoa Superfood



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Now for something a entire different! <nudge> <nudge> "Mother grain of the Gods"

Quinoa (Keen-o-wah) is classified as a superfood from Bolivia, Peru and has to grow at really high altitude. Nasa has studied it. It has a COMPLETE Amino Acid profile. Cooks well in a rice cooker, easy to prepare.

Quinoa Primavera

1 1/2 cups uncooked quinoa 
3 cups chicken broth 
2 ounces cream cheese 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil leaves or 1 teaspoon dried basil leaves 
2 teaspoons butter or margarine 
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
5 cups thinly sliced or bite-size pieces assorted vegetables, such as asparagus, broccoli, carrot or zucchini 
2 tablespoons grated Romano cheese

1. Rinse quinoa thoroughly; drain. Heat quinoa and broth to boiling in 2-quart saucepan; reduce heat. Cover and simmer 10 to 15 minutes or until all broth is absorbed. Stir in cream cheese and basil; cover and remove from heat. 
2. Melt butter in 10-inch nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Cook garlic in butter about 30 seconds, stirring frequently, until golden. Stir in vegetables. Cook about 2 minutes, stirring frequently, until vegetables are crisp-tender. 
3. Toss vegetables and quinoa mixture. Sprinkle with Romano cheese.

Nutrition Information:

1 Serving: Calories 255 (Calories from Fat 80 ); Total Fat 9 g (Saturated Fat 4 g); Cholesterol 15 mg; Sodium 610 mg; Total Carbohydrate 36 g (Dietary Fiber 4 g); Protein 11 g Percent Daily Value*: Vitamin A 88 %; Vitamin C 18 %; Calcium


----------



## patilaroona66 (Jun 12, 2021)

Whole grain *Quinoa* is your ideal low carb diet buddy for a fit body.Packed with protein and essential amino acids, it is a great source of fiber and other nutrients, making for a great pre & post-workout meal. It is completely natural, whole grain and high in Protein, Fibre and contains minerals.


----------

